# New Tiels, We Need 3 Names



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello all, yesterday I posted a thread on me thinking about adopting a clutch of 3 8 week old hand fed hand tamed cinn baby tiels. Two of them are special needs which one has no toes on one foot and one is missing a foot all together and the parents had plucked some of their feathers. See my earlier post for more info.
Anyways I took the plung and adopted them today. 
Well now I need names. I'm not sure what their sex is so its got to be 3 unisex names. I will post pics of each of them for you. Thanks 
The 1st pic is the tiel missing her whole left foot, sorry didnt get much of it in the photo.
The 2nd pic is the tiel missing her toes on the right foot.
The 3rd is the normal baby.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Also heres a pic of the parents.... The mom is a Cinn split to pied and the dad is a grey, not sure if or what hes split to.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aww poor babies. Did she happen to say what happened to their feet? 
You're probably going to have to get 3 unisex names (EDIT: didn't realize you mentioned this LOL!). Since they are all cinnamons, the father had to have been split to cinnamon as well. So you can have boys or girls in there!

Sorry I don't have any name ideas at the moment. I think it would be cute if the trio's names all related somehow though!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Baby
Lucky
cheeky
angel
mango
bossy
piccachu
polly
tony/toni
tweety
cookie
or try http://www.babynamesetc.com/generate2.htm


----------



## edmyloo (Nov 18, 2010)

Cinnamon, Vanilla, Cocoa? 
I'm not very creative.. :[


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

i just looked it up lol


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Snickers, Skittles and Hershey.

Or Cinnamon, Sugar and Spice


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I am English so a bit lacking in knowledge but haven't you adopted them just before Thanksgiving?
Plymouth, Pilgrim and Turkey???


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

They look so skinny....maybe just the angle. I agree with the sar. Its christmas soon!! Why not three names from then spirirt of chrissie lol. I do love cinnimon sugar and spice!! Cant think of any of my own right now hehe..


----------



## HurricaneKatt (Nov 20, 2010)

I like cinnamon sugar and spice too  
Bippity Boppity and Boo
Uno Dos Tres
Cinnamon Toast and Crunch  haha
The one in the third picture really reminds me of this chicken character in an old cartoon...


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok we have desided..... Cinnamon, Sugar and Spice... Thank you birdlover4life.... Also we already have a snickers lol.
Chick #1 will be Sugar
Chick #2 will be Cinnamon
Chick #3 will be Spice
How they are missing their feet? Here's the answer. The breeder said she used some kind of nesting hair material in the nesting box for the first time and she said it turned into a big disaster. She said she normally always checks the box's daily but an extra day went past and she didn't check, well when she did the two babies were each wrapped up in it and now two out of three are missing one foot each. P.S. Please don't judge this lady. It was a sad mistake that happened and it could happen to anyone of us and the plus is that these guys are just a little more special.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She probably used coconut hair which is what I used the first time I had eggs and she was lucky. Only one egg hatched out of the 6 laid because the hair sucked the moisture out of the eggs. Its definitely something to stay away from!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Them are lovely names


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Rusty, Cinna-bun, Taffy


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy you used the names! I feel special  LOL, they are adorable!


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Cute but I prefer Vinny,Vikki and Vanna


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I would've suggested Winkin, Blinkin and Nod after the rhyme...

Winky, Blinky and Noddy!

Anyway, hope you enjoy your new babies...


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok well we have changed our mind on 2 of them. They just didn't seem to fit them. We changed Cinnamon to Bailey and Spice to Shylo. Sugar stayed Sugar though because she is sooo sweet.


----------

